
Webkit: Reinstate Support for SharedWorkers - tobiu
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149850
======
tobiu
Please help creating an awareness for the Webkit team that we need
SharedWorkers:

Mobile: Native shell with multiple WebViews.

To be clear: they _dropped_ working on SharedWorkers on purpose and it won't
happen unless smart devs like you add some weight on it.

Every(!) browser on iOS is using Webkit.

